

$99 HP TouchPad Final Batch: HP Employees get first Dip on September 28 - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47753/99-hp-touchpad-final-batch-hp-employees-get-first-dip-september-28

======
sp332
Isn't this the same day the iPhone 5 is rumored to be announced?

